

The Right to Read - Richard Stallman - lambda
http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/right-to-read.html

======
lambda
I think this essay, written in 1997, is worth another read in light of the
recent iPad announcement, and the closed and locked down platform it provides.

~~~
adw
Except that the iPad uses ePub - the standard, open, DRM-free eBook format.

~~~
barrkel
Optional DRM, you mean. And I can't imagine that booksellers have yet reached
the same degree of enlightenment that the music vendors have lately been
reaching.

~~~
biehl
Well, except for the music streaming services. Which are as DRM infected as
ever.

------
yungchin
In this more recent essay, Lawrence Lessig discusses how the copyright system
might be reformed to prevent the same kind of issues Stallman exposes in the
above: <http://www.tnr.com/print/article/the-love-culture> (Scroll down to
"III" if you don't want to hear about documentary film or the Google book
settlement)

(I submitted that to HN yesterday but I guess stuff that says "Stallman"
attracts more viewers... it's worth your read though)

~~~
lutorm
That was an excellent article. As someone who missed your post yesterday,
thanks for thread-hijacking! ;-)

~~~
yungchin
Hehe, thanks :)

I was hesitant whether this would be good HN etiquette, but then I figured
that it's actually quite on-topic, and that it would be ok if I didn't spam a
HN-thread link but a direct link to the article. I realise it's still a minor
offence ;)

